# Kidding chaos



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

So today i walk out to the barn like any other day and i walk in to find 4 of my does in a corner with 7 little babies on the ground, all around them. I had just been out to the barn a little over an hour ago so they had to have had them all within that hour! 6 out of 7 babies are boys! And 3 or the does don't know which ones are who's!! They just pilled 5 in a corner and every so often another momma comes and checks on them. how funny is that!






The three momma that are a little confused about who's babies are who's haha


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What cuties. Hope everyone gets to eat!




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

That is so funny! They are all so cute!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Usually you have to do a PATERNITY test, not MATERNITY lol.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous bunch of little ones!Congrats,,Hope the moms figure out whose is whose!!:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That is sooo funny!!  Plus they are all really cute


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> Usually you have to do a PATERNITY test, not MATERNITY lol.


I had it written on my calendar that one of those three does was due exactly today, but i didn't check it. I guess out billy goats was very punctual and pretty accurate


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

keep an eye out so everyone gets to eat


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

PowerPuffMama said:


> Oh my goodness! What cuties. Hope everyone gets to eat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I checked them this evening and brought a bottle of colostrum just in case and the babies were peeing and wouldnt drink the milk so I'm pretty sure the babies just nurse from each of the moms


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> keep an eye out so everyone gets to eat


^^ i saw one baby go from nursing on one doe to walking over to another doe and nursing haha! I think the 3 moms are just being the moms of all 5 i stead of splitting them up.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh geez! That's super funny!! I wonder how this will pan out... they've gotta pick a mom and stick with her eventually, right? :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You'd think more of them would be colored....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that was easy on your part, no stress, just.go out to a herd of kids lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope you weren't planning on registering them! I just can't believe that none of them clued you in just an hour earlier! It's great that they got them all kidded and cleaned and up and nursing. Congratulations on all your additions!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations! They wanted to surprise you...lol! What an all around blessing :dance:http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Crossroads Boers said:


> You'd think more of them would be colored....


Only one kid is a paint and it is obviously the dark paints baby, but the dad was a traditional color tho


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Well that was easy on your part, no stress, just.go out to a herd of kids lol


Oh i know right! Haha i said i guess our billy was very punctual and very accurate


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> I hope you weren't planning on registering them! I just can't believe that none of them clued you in just an hour earlier! It's great that they got them all kidded and cleaned and up and nursing. Congratulations on all your additions!


Thank you! I knew they would be born before next week but i didn't realize all three would have babies at the same time


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

caprinelivin said:


> Congratulations! They wanted to surprise you...lol! What an all around blessing :dance:http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you! Haha what a surprise it was!


----------



## crosscandyboers (Jun 1, 2014)

That's funny! We had our sheep do kinda that one year and they were trying to claim each other's babies when they were in labor. Some were trying to take babies when they haven't even had any yet.


----------

